# Harness Labeled parts



## MyMiniGal (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm trying to learn the parts of a harness. And this was shared on another FB board I am on. Thought I would share it with you all, as I thought it was pretty detailed, I think. But then again, I know nothing and am just now learning.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks pretty complete to me. My terminology is somewhat different for a couple of things, but not sure if I'm wrong or the diagram or neither.

Crown-Head Stall

Shaft Loop-Fill or Fills

Trace-Tug

Dr. Taylor


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that, after I posted it here. Names were a bit different with what I was hearing and seeing. I like that is was on a horse, so I could visualize it better. For me anyway. Another person, here had done the labeling on it being laid out, but my computer screen is so small, I can't see what they say. LOL I only have a laptop. If I ever find a diagram, on a horse, that has terms with what I have actually heard, I will share that too.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Nov 20, 2013)

There was a very nice poster at the ASPC/AMHR Convention this year from CDE (I think) that had a correctly harnessed horse with labels.

I do think the fills were mislabeled, but it still was a good poster.

Dr. Taylor


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 11, 2013)

FYI... if you are having trouble reading it, try clicking on it, then pressing "<Ctrl> +" several times to zoom in on it.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, will try that. Thank you.


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 13, 2013)

Some harness parts have different names depending on the discipline you're doing. (Like in English riding its a girth and in Western it's a cinch).

Draft horses call it "britchen" and fine harness is usually "breeching". Draft horses have "tugs" and fine harness has "traces" though the draft people have "trace carriers" so that's odd to me






Winkers and blinkers and blinders are interchangeable but no matter which one is used they call the wire straps connecting "winker stays" even if it's "blinders" they are holding in place. So again, that's odd to me.

A back pad and a saddle are the same thing for a harness though the saddle usually refers to having a tree of some sort.

A spider might be called a rump safe in a draft harness.

The check hook, I've known as a "waterhook".

I call it a bridle and never a head stall. The crown is specifically the strap that sits on the poll behind the ears to me, so it's the "crown on the bridle".

Horse jargon is never super easy to learn because everyone calls things different things.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 14, 2013)

We call the crown the headpiece. Tugs are the shaft holders and traces are....well, traces!

Blinkers are pretty much always blinkers.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is a couple that we got from a ADS.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 22, 2013)

And then there is about 8 different styles of draft harness of which there seems to be only two major "types" or styles used for minis and shetlands.

Some have different parts named different things... I have a little bit of time, might get some of them copied and diagrammed over Christmas holidays.

I would love to have a set of "side backer" draft harness - but have the feeling that that would be too much "stuff" in the front of the little guys (even my larger shetlands) even if it would be nice to not have to do quarter straps under their bellies... hmm.


----------

